# Parental role modelling of eating behaviours



## cooperamy29

Hey guys, please help me with my dissertation. I am exploring parental role modelling of eating behaviours and the relationship of maternal mood upon this interaction.
If you are a mother with a child aged 2-6 years it would be really appreciated if you could fill out my questionnaire, or if you know any mothers that would be willing to complete it please could you share or send them the link. It only takes about 10 minutes to do.
Thank you for your help. www.survey.lboro.ac.uk/role_modelling
:grin:


----------

